# Parlantes potenciados. Duda interruptor.



## amiquelagar (Mar 1, 2011)

Me imagino que esto no va aca, pero como no*-SE* nada de electronica(aunque el problema no tiene q*UE* ver con electronica segun entiendo) lo posteo donde me parecio mas logico. 

Tengo un par de Bafles Activos marca moon de 10" y el problema que tengo con estos parlantes es que ambos tienen un interruptor para encenderlos en la parte de atras. Mi duda es si se puede dejar este interruptor siempre encendido y usar una de esas "zapatillas" con interruptor para prender los bafles o esto me va a dañar los parlantes? Seria como dejarlos siempre prendidos y enchufarlos o algo asi. Desde ya gracias.


----------



## sergio rossi (Mar 1, 2011)

buen dia amiquelagar, no les va a pasar nada si haces como decis. un abrazo.


----------



## amiquelagar (Mar 1, 2011)

Gracias che. Voy a hacerlo entonces.


----------

